# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Charlie Condou (Marcus Dent)

## tammyy2j

Actor Charlie Condou has announced that he is leaving 'Coronation Street' at the end of his current contract. 


According to the show's official website, the actor, who plays Sean Tully's boyfriend Marcus Dent in the show, said that he would like to pursue other acting projects. 


His character Marcus is set to become involved in "a juicy love triangle story" before he leaves.


AdvertisementSpeaking about his departure, Condou said: "I have had a fantastic time but this is the right time to move on, there are a few things in the pipeline one of which is a feature film but it is all under wraps at the moment."


"I have really enjoyed working with everybody at 'Coronation Street' and I will miss all the cast and crew when I leave later on this year."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Charlie Condou has landed a new deal with the soap, keeping him on the cobbles until at least 2013.

The actor, who plays Sean Tully's partner Marcus Dent, finalised a major new contract with the ITV1 show earlier this week.

Condou, writing in his column for The Guardian, explained: "This week I made the biggest commitment of my professional life. I've signed for another year on Coronation Street, taking me right through to March 2013.

"As an actor, it's rare to have anything like job security, so knowing where I'm going to be working for the next 15 months is not something I've experienced before. It feels right, though."

Condou and his best friend Catherine are currently expecting their second child together. They already have a young daughter named Georgia, who splits her time between living with Catherine and living with Condou and his partner Cameron.

"With the new baby coming, it's great knowing that I have that bit of security," Condou continued.

Marcus returned to Coronation Street earlier this year after previously appearing in Weatherfield between 2007 and 2008.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

2013? wow.
I thought he'd left again after not seeing him on screen for a long time

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street actor Charlie Condou who plays Marcus Dent in Corrie has become a father for the second time after his female friend Catherine gave birth to a baby boy yesterday.
Charlie announced the birth of his son yesterday on twitter saying: "Happy Birthday Hal Condou"

Condou is already father to two-year-old daughter Georgia Mae, whom he brings up with Catherine, the girl's mother, and his boyfriend Cameron Laux.  

Charlie writes a weekly column for The Guardian about his family arrangements, called "The Three of Us" - it looks like they're going to have to update that title now!

----------


## tammyy2j

Charlie Condou has insisted that his Corrie character Marcus Dent remains gay despite his feelings for Maria Connor.

Condou believes that Marcus, who shocks himself when he shares a kiss with a woman this Friday, could have a unique bond with best friend Maria.

Exploring the aftermath in an interview with Soaplife, the actor said: "He doesn't understand why the kiss happened, but in his head because he's a gay man it must be just that they got carried away in the moment. 

"As time goes on, though, he begins to realise there is more there and that makes it even more confusing for him because he starts to wonder who he is." 

However, he added: "Marcus is gay and I don't believe that if things don't work out with Maria he will suddenly start fancying Michelle or Tina. 

"This is about one particular person; there is something about Maria and their relationship and it has moved over into something else. That's what is so confusing for him." 

Following Maria's breast cancer scare, the pair embrace in their flat before joining Eileen's surprise birthday party, where Marcus's boyfriend Aiden and Maria's boyfriend Jason are waiting.

----------


## TaintedLove

Phew!!! I thought for a minute that Marcus was leaving again. I`m glad it`s an old thread.
 :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2012)

----------


## TaintedLove

Phew!!! I thought for a minute that Marcus was leaving again. I`m glad it`s an old thread.
 :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Marcus Dent takes centre stage in one of soapland's most surprising storylines in the coming weeks as he realises that he is falling in love with best friend Maria Connor.

Marcus has only ever been in relationships with men, but when he shares an unexpected kiss with Maria in tonight's (October 5) double bill, he is left questioning what he wants from his future.

Despite currently being in relationships with Aiden Lester and Jason Grimshaw respectively, Marcus and Maria will ultimately decide to make a go of things as a couple - but will they really have a happy future together?

Digital Spy recently chatted to Charlie Condou, who plays Marcus, to hear his take on what's in store.

What was your first reaction when you heard about this storyline?
"Well, they first told me about it a really long time ago. It was probably over a year ago when they spoke to me and Sam about it, so we always had an idea that it was coming. I think we were both a bit surprised! 

"Certainly, the one thing I can say for Marcus is that he's a gay man who's very comfortable with his sexuality. He isn't bisexual, so I was worried that they were going to suddenly take the easy option and say, 'Oh no, Marcus has had girlfriends before Sean - we've just never talked about it!' 

"That was the thing that worried me most, because I thought that would have been the coward's way out when it comes to looking at this situation. But our producer Phil is gay and some of the writers working on the storyline are too, so they assured me that they weren't going to mess it up.

"What they told me was that they just wanted to look at what happens when two people fall in love and their sexualities are so different. So after that, I was really interested to see what would happen."

Even before it's properly kicked off, the storyline has become a talking point among fans. What kind of a reaction have you seen so far?
"I haven't really looked at the forums, but on Twitter I've had quite a nice response. But then of course, that's only the people who are tagging me into their tweets - I wouldn't know what anyone else is saying! 

"I think a lot of people will probably be quite confused by it, but what I would say is that nobody is more confused than Marcus and Maria. If they had the kiss and then all of a sudden they said, 'Oh we're together now, why is everyone confused by it?', I think I'd have a problem with the storyline. But that's not the case - they're still really confused by what's going on. 

"They're trying very hard because they really love each other, but I think there's going to be a lot of problems down the road. That will ultimately be because of Marcus's sexuality. And for anybody that has doubts about the storyline, I'd say just be patient, stick with us and watch where it goes."

We've seen that Maria has had feelings for Marcus for a while. Has Marcus been thinking along the same lines too?
"I genuinely don't think he has - it's something that he just hasn't considered before the kiss happens. We actually played a scene recently where Marcus said to Maria, 'This is never going to work, I'm gay, I've always been gay - end of story'. 

"But I think Marcus realises that he does have really strong feelings for Maria and that it is love, so he feels like he's in a bit of a catch-22 situation. He's in love with her and even though he doesn't really understand it, there's not really anything he can do about it. So he makes the decision to go for it, and see where that takes him."

Marcus has been dating Aiden for a little while, so does he feel guilty?
"I think he feels incredibly guilty. Aiden was perfect on paper - he's good-looking, he's got a great job, he's a kind man and he's a grown-up, which Sean definitely wasn't. But while Marcus was very much in love with Sean, I think there was always something missing with Aiden. Even if he hadn't fallen in love with Maria, I'm not sure whether Aiden was really the one for him."

You mentioned that Marcus isn't bisexual, so do you think Maria is the only woman he would fall for in this way?
"Well you can never say never, as you never know what is going to happen in a soap - the same as in real life. But I don't think this is a new beginning for Marcus, and I don't think you're going to see him working his way through the female residents of Coronation Street!"

Is it Maria herself that Marcus loves, or just what she can offer him in terms of a family?
"I think he's definitely in love with her - or at least, he thinks he is. But I think more than anything he's just incredibly confused. Part of what drives Marcus is his need to be part of a family and his desire to have children. That's a big part of who he is, and I think he tried doing that with Sean and didn't get anywhere. 

"He's got so close to Maria that maybe things have got confused for them. But certainly at the moment, he feels like he's in love with her."

Is it true that this will be a long-running story for Corrie?
"Well, they certainly haven't talked to us about an ending to it yet. We usually only find out our stories a few months ahead, and at the moment we're still very much together. But who knows? This is Coronation Street, and I can't imagine that things would ever run smoothly in soap!"

Are you enjoying working so closely with Samia?
"Yeah, we're really close friends, and that's what's been so lovely about the storyline. Sam and I have been mates since I started on the show, and she is definitely one of my favourite people to work with. It's been an absolute joy - she's always on time, always knows her lines and is always brilliant in the scenes that we do. I couldn't have been happier that they've given us so much to do together."

Are you pleased that Marcus splitting from Sean seems to have broadened his horizons as a character?
"Yeah, I think I am. It's always difficult when you come into a show and you end up being with someone who is so well-established. I think in a lot of ways I suffered from that - I never felt like I was able to spread my wings.

"I always felt like I was part of Sean's storyline, which was great for a while, but was starting to become less interesting for me. When Phil asked me to extend my contract a year or so ago, we talked about where Marcus would go and they said they had lots of ideas. Those ideas are coming into play now, so I think it was good for Marcus and Sean to split up. I feel like a character in my own right now, which is great."

How will Sean react when Marcus and Maria get together?
"I think it's obviously going to be a massive shock for Sean. That's the thing that's really interesting about the scenario - everyone's confused by it and nobody can work it out. It's going to be really tough for Sean, and he does have a tendency to make everything about himself anyway, so there'll be a lot of that going on!

"It's also going to be really hard for Jason, of course. There are also other people on the sidelines of the storyline like Eileen. She's good friends with Marcus, but she's Jason's mum. So there'll be a real conflict for everyone. It's amazing how it has a big effect on a lot of people on the street."

When you returned to Corrie last year, did you expect to stay around for this long?
"Well, when they first asked me to come back, it was for a really particular storyline - it was about bringing up Dylan with Sean for a short period. I just found the whole idea quite interesting, not least because I'm in a similar situation in real life with having kids and being a gay man. 

"At that point, I didn't really think about it any further than the three months I was contracted for. It was only afterwards when Phil called me into a meeting and said he'd really like me to stay."

The last we heard was that you'll be sticking around until March 2013 at least. Would you like to stay on beyond that?
"Oh, if the storylines keep coming I'll stay on forever! This is without a doubt the best job that I've ever had. The people here are amazing - the cast and crew - and I'm a huge fan of the show myself.

"Moving forward, I'd like to see a little bit more of Marcus's dark side! Often he's always saying and doing the right things, and that can get a bit boring after a while. But I think in this new storyline with Maria we're going to see a lot more conflict - and probably him not behaving in the best way possible! As an actor, that's a lot more interesting to play."

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2012), TaintedLove (05-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Charlie Condou has confirmed that he has signed a new contract with the soap.

The actor, who plays Marcus Dent, verified a report in The Mirror which revealed that he has landed an improved two-year deal to stay in Weatherfield.

Writing on Twitter this evening (January 3), Condou told fans: "Thanks for messages today, I'm obviously very pleased to have signed my new Corrie contract. Lots of stories planned."

Condou made no comment on the main focus of The Mirror's report, which suggested that he and former on-screen partner Antony Cotton (Sean Tully) have fallen out.

A show source told the newspaper: "It is an open secret that Antony and Charlie do not see eye to eye. They are both very different people and whereas Antony is quite showbizzy, Charlie is quite quiet and down to earth. They simply rub each other up the wrong way."

A Coronation Street spokesperson today told Digital Spy that Condou and Cotton have "a great professional relationship on set" and denied rumours of a rift among the show's cast.

Condou returned to Coronation Street in 2011 and his character has recently embarked on a surprise relationship with Maria Connor (Samia Ghadie).


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2Gwt2JQOo

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Charlie Condou has revealed that he would strongly consider joining Dancing on Ice next year.

The Coronation Street actor admitted that the experience of co-star Samia Ghadie has changed his mind about the reality show.

When asked by the Radio Times whether he would compete, he said: "I think I would! Samia's been teasing me about it for ages, saying that she thinks I should do it next year. 

"I was thinking, 'Not a chance', but when I went to watch it live, I started to think I'd really enjoy this. 

"So you never know - watch this space. I think, out of all those sort of shows, it's the one I'd want to do the most."

Condou, who plays Weatherfield's Marcus Dent, is the on-screen boyfriend of Ghadie (Maria Connor) on the ITV soap.

He added of Ghadie: "She's amazing. I went to watch her in week one - I had my Team Samia T-shirt on and sat in the front room cheering her on. She was brilliant. 

"She'd bored me in the run-up with hundreds of videos on her phone of her doing different turns or skating backwards. So I saw what she was like when she started this and I can see where she is now and she's amazing. I hope she goes really far."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Charlie Condou has promised that there are more problems on the way for Marcus Dent and Maria Connor.

Marcus had only ever been in relationships with men until he embarked on a surprising romance with Maria late last year.

Although the unlikely couple currently seem happy together, Condou hinted at hurdles ahead while being interviewed on a promotional trip to Canada this week.

Asked whether Marcus and Maria are staying together, Condou told Toronto's City News: "Obviously we can't talk about storylines that far in advance, but actually they haven't told me what's happening with this storyline! At the moment, Maria and I are still very much together, and we've got some stuff coming up. 

"I don't see an end to it at the moment, but there are definitely going to be big dramas ahead, and they're all going to be because of this issue - the fact that Marcus is a gay man. I think this is going to keep rearing its head."

The actor said that while most fans have been supporting Marcus and Maria's relationship, there has been some criticism of the storyline.

He explained: "Funnily enough it's been overwhelmingly positive, the response. Some of the gay community have not been happy, and I kind of understand why. 

"A lot of gay people think perhaps we're giving the message, 'Oh, this is what happens - a gay man just needs the love of a good woman and then it's all fine'. Actually that's absolutely not what we're saying at all. 

"If we'd played this story 20 years ago or even 10 years ago, then I'd agree and think, 'I don't think that's appropriate'. But actually we've moved on from that and what we're saying is that sometimes people's sexuality is a little bit confusing!"

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (March 8) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Charlie Condou has predicted that Marcus Dent and Maria Connor will always have issues in their relationship.

Marcus embarked on a surprise romance with Maria last year, despite having always identified himself as a gay man.

After some quieter times on the cobbles, the couple experience more problems this week as Marcus faces the difficult task of telling his gay friends that he's now dating a woman.

Appearing on ITV's Loose Women today (June 5), Condou spoke about his character's ongoing storyline receiving some criticism from the gay community.

Condou explained: "I think it's because Marcus is probably quite a positive role model, if you like. He's not a stereotype, he's not a clichÃ©, he's not camp and a lot of the things that people might think are stereotypes. 

"I suppose some people have said that it's really easy to make the 'normal' gay man straight, but I don't think that's what they're doing. Far from it.

"Some people's sexuality is a little bit more complicated than that, and his is definitely complicated. It's soap, it's not going to be easy."

He continued: "The public seem to like Marcus and Maria together, but it's always going to be an issue. It's soap anyway and things are always going to be complicated. This is a really tricky one for both of them. It's probably harder for Maria in a lot of ways.

"[This week] it's almost like he's having to come out again, or go back into the closet! He's done it all and now he's doing it again."

Condou also welcomed the recent news that Beverley Callard will be back on Coronation Street as Liz McDonald from October.

He said: "I think it's great. Liz McDonald is one of those iconic Corrie characters. There'll be a huge storyline for her coming up, I'm sure."

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Charlie Condou has announced that he is leaving the soap.

The actor, who plays Marcus Dent, will finish filming in early summer next year following a dramatic storyline for the character.

Over the next few weeks, viewers will see Todd Grimshaw's (Bruno Langley) bad behaviour continue as he set his sights on Marcus.

In the New Year, Todd's efforts pay off as Marcus falls for his charms - despite his current relationship with hairdresser Maria Connor (Samia Ghadie).

Show bosses are promising that the ensuing storyline "will divide the residents of Coronation Street".

Speaking today (November 26), Condou commented: "I've had a fantastic time at Corrie but feel it's time for me to move on. I was only meant to return for three months and ended up staying for three years! 

"The producers have been really supportive and are leaving the door open for Marcus which is great, and my exit will certainly be explosive."

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn added: "I will be incredibly sad to see Charlie go and wish him well for what I know will be an exciting future."

Marcus fell for Maria in a surprising storyline last year, despite having always identified himself as gay. He had previously dated Sean Tully (Antony Cotton).

Condou's original stint on Coronation Street ran between 2007 and 2008. He later returned from 2011.

----------

maidmarian (27-11-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

does he kill tina  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Charlie Condou has said that his character's exit will be 'really exciting'.

It was previously reported that the actor, who plays Marcus Dent, has quit the soap and will finish filming in early summer next year.

Speaking on Lorraine today (November 28) about his reasons for leaving, Condou said: "I absolutely love it there and I have had an amazing time but I never planned on being there for a long time again.

"I went back for just three months for a very short storyline and ended up there for another three years. It is time for me to go off and do other things."

An upcoming storyline will see Marcus fall for Todd Grimshaw's (Bruno Langley) charms, despite his current relationship with Maria Connor (Samia Ghadie).

Condou said: "We have just started filming some of it at the moment and he is certainly going to turn Marcus's head and that is going to go a lot further but poor Maria.

"I like the fact that Marcus came in, he was a gay man and he was really comfortable with himself and then of course he fell in love with Maria which nobody saw coming, least of all him. I've said this before, it does happen in real life but this is a soap and it was never going to end well for Marcus and Maria."

Condou continued: "I think we knew that from the minute they put us together and I think the gay thing was always going to rear its head again so that is where we are now, but I can't say too much. It is going to be really exciting, I do know that.

"I will be on screen probably until July or August - I am here for ages yet. They asked me to stay for a little bit longer than my contract was just to have this storyline, so it is great. "

Show bosses are promising that Marcus's storyline "will divide the residents of Coronation Street".

Condou was originally in Coronation Street between 2007 and 2008. He later returned in 2011.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie had admitted that she is sad over co-star Charlie Condou's decision to leave the soap.

The pair's characters Maria Connor and Marcus Dent are currently in a relationship on screen, but there is set to be trouble ahead as viewers will see Marcus fall for Todd in the New Year.

Condou announced his upcoming Coronation Street departure last month, adding that his exit storyline would be exciting.

Reflecting on the news, Ghadie said to Inside Soap: "He's lovely, he's so easy to work with - it will be strange not having him around. 

"Obviously I knew that Maria and Marcus wouldn't stay together, because Maria's love life never runs smoothly and Marcus is gay!

"I knew they were doomed, so I knew that me and Charlie wouldn't be working closely forever. But I was really sad to hear that he was going."

 When Marcus Dent [CHARLIE CONDOU] bumps into Sean in a gay bar in town he realises he no longer fits in. Returning home will he and Maria Connor [SAMIA GHADIE] kiss and make up?


Ghadie also suggested that her character could reunite with former boyfriend Tyrone Hobbs.

She said: "I really enjoyed her being with Tyrone. I think everyone fondly remembers Maria and Tyrone being together, which is nice. 

"You never know, they might get back together - stranger things have happened."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie had admitted that she is sad over co-star Charlie Condou's decision to leave the soap.

The pair's characters Maria Connor and Marcus Dent are currently in a relationship on screen, but there is set to be trouble ahead as viewers will see Marcus fall for Todd in the New Year.

Condou announced his upcoming Coronation Street departure last month, adding that his exit storyline would be exciting.

Reflecting on the news, Ghadie said to Inside Soap: "He's lovely, he's so easy to work with - it will be strange not having him around. 

"Obviously I knew that Maria and Marcus wouldn't stay together, because Maria's love life never runs smoothly and Marcus is gay!

"I knew they were doomed, so I knew that me and Charlie wouldn't be working closely forever. But I was really sad to hear that he was going."

 When Marcus Dent [CHARLIE CONDOU] bumps into Sean in a gay bar in town he realises he no longer fits in. Returning home will he and Maria Connor [SAMIA GHADIE] kiss and make up?


Ghadie also suggested that her character could reunite with former boyfriend Tyrone Hobbs.

She said: "I really enjoyed her being with Tyrone. I think everyone fondly remembers Maria and Tyrone being together, which is nice. 

"You never know, they might get back together - stranger things have happened."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Marcus Dent is left feeling uncomfortable but intrigued next week as Todd Grimshaw makes a play for him.

Marcus has been in a stable relationship with Maria Connor for over a year, but with Todd (Bruno Langley) determined to pursue him, there are bound to be fireworks ahead.

Here, Charlie Condou - who plays Marcus - reveals his take on the storyline and what's to come.

Is Marcus truly happy with Maria?
"I think he is truly happy with Maria and I think he really does love her very much. For now he's really happy and feels like his life is going in a really good direction."

How does Marcus identify himself in terms of his sexuality now? 
"He's always said that he's a gay man who is in love with a woman and I think if he wasn't with Maria then he would probably be with a man. He didn't fall for Maria because she's female, he fell for her because of who she is as a person. He wasn't suddenly attracted to women - he was attracted to her.

"Since then, I don't think he's stopped finding other men attractive but he is in love with Maria. It's the same way that if he was straight he would probably still find other women attractive." 

What was it about Maria that made Marcus fall for her?
"They were really close and really good friends. They'd been through a lot together and Marcus was there when she lost her baby. Their friendship just sort of grew and grew. It really took him by surprise because he wasn't expecting it at all and then he just realised that his feelings for her were a lot deeper than just mates." 

Does Marcus fancy Todd?
"Todd's a very good-looking man who is very flirtatious. Marcus can't help but be attracted to him, but he's very wary and suspicious of him too. In the beginning he's very happy with Maria and doesn't think too much about it, but he does fancy Todd. 

"Marcus has been very happy with Maria and has never been tempted by anyone up until now. He's very loyal and responsible and when he's with someone he tries to remain faithful to that person. His feelings for Todd take him by surprise in a way. If Todd had just left him alone, then nothing would have happened, but Todd really sets out to get Marcus. He's very forceful and keeps chipping away and forcing it, and it starts to become very difficult and confusing for Marcus."


Â© ITV
Todd corners Marcus.

Next week at the Bistro, Todd strips off, flirts with Marcus and makes it clear that he really fancies him. How does Marcus react?
"Marcus feels really uncomfortable. Todd takes his top off and he's in very good shape and Marcus can't help but notice and be a bit turned on by him, but it also upsets him a lot because he's starting to have feelings for someone else. He's finding it difficult because he is in love with Maria and he's so happy in the life that he's in at the moment."

What exactly does Todd say to Marcus?
"Todd knows that stripping off in the Bistro has had an effect on Marcus. He follows Marcus outside and tells him he stripped off for his benefit and asks him if he liked what he saw. He's very flirtatious and really comes onto Marcus and Marcus is clearly uncomfortable with it. Todd leans in for a kiss at which point Eileen interrupts them. It's hard to know if Marcus would have responded to the kiss or not."  

Is Marcus tempted?
"The more Todd flirts with him and makes it clear he fancies him, the harder it gets for Marcus because he's starting to realise that he is really attracted to him, but he doesn't trust Todd. It's hard for Marcus because he's always known his own mind and he's always known what he wants and who he is."

What happens when Eileen catches them together?
"She gets very angry and immediately wants to know what's been going on. Marcus tells Eileen that Todd tried it on with him and Todd does confess that it was him coming on to Marcus and not the other way round. Todd's very good at being manipulative and he knows what he's doing at this point."

Is Marcus worried that Eileen or Todd will say something to Maria?
"Really worried. He gets concerned that Eileen's going to spill the beans and ruin it all."

What do Todd and Marcus say to each other afterwards?
"Marcus tries to back away a bit and Todd comes to apologise but he's still a bit playful and flirty with him. Marcus starts to kid himself that he can be mates with Todd when deep down he knows his feelings are growing for him.

At Eileen request, Todd agrees to apologise to Marcus for coming on to him.


Â© ITV
Todd agrees to apologise to Marcus

"Marcus is much more conflicted now because obviously he's very attracted to Todd and he knows not to trust him. There's something about Todd that draws Marcus to him. Marcus finds him really intriguing. He knows Todd is bad for him but he can't keep away. 

"Marcus is really upset about it and is more determined than ever to make it work with Maria, but the seed's been planted. He's still in love with Maria and he's trying to tell himself that his feelings for Todd aren't a big thing."

How would Marcus react if Maria did found out what was going on?
"That's the thing, if there really wasn't anything in it he would have told Maria that Todd tried to kiss him. If there was really nothing there he would have told her but he doesn't, that's really suspicious. He's unsure of how he's feeling himself and that's why he doesn't tell Maria.

Will Todd be the end of Marcus and Maria?
"I think he definitely could be. He's certainly going to cause big problems for them in the future because Todd's like a dog with a bone and when he wants something he won't let go. He knows what he wants and he's going to get it."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie had admitted that she is sad over co-star Charlie Condou's decision to leave the soap.
> 
> The pair's characters Maria Connor and Marcus Dent are currently in a relationship on screen, but there is set to be trouble ahead as viewers will see Marcus fall for Todd in the New Year.
> 
> Condou announced his upcoming Coronation Street departure last month, adding that his exit storyline would be exciting.
> 
> Reflecting on the news, Ghadie said to Inside Soap: "He's lovely, he's so easy to work with - it will be strange not having him around. 
> 
> "Obviously I knew that Maria and Marcus wouldn't stay together, because Maria's love life never runs smoothly and Marcus is gay!
> ...


Yeah that's what corrie needs is another broken relationship in Corrie.  Let's break up Tyrone & Fiz because Samia is a terrible actor and can't hold her own in the show she needs a man to help her.  Maybe she can hook back up with Nick as there's not many men left on the street she hasn't been involved with.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie had admitted that she is sad over co-star Charlie Condou's decision to leave the soap.
> 
> The pair's characters Maria Connor and Marcus Dent are currently in a relationship on screen, but there is set to be trouble ahead as viewers will see Marcus fall for Todd in the New Year.
> 
> Condou announced his upcoming Coronation Street departure last month, adding that his exit storyline would be exciting.
> 
> Reflecting on the news, Ghadie said to Inside Soap: "He's lovely, he's so easy to work with - it will be strange not having him around. 
> 
> "Obviously I knew that Maria and Marcus wouldn't stay together, because Maria's love life never runs smoothly and Marcus is gay!
> ...


Yeah that's what corrie needs is another broken relationship in Corrie.  Let's break up Tyrone & Fiz because Samia is a terrible actor and can't hold her own in the show she needs a man to help her.  Maybe she can hook back up with Nick as there's not many men left on the street she hasn't been involved with.

----------


## Perdita

Charlie Condou has explained his exit from Coronation Street, saying he chose to leave for his family.

The actor, who plays Marcus Dent, has quit the ITV soap and will finish filming in early summer.

Condou, who lives in London with partner Cameron Laux, revealed that he made the decision to exit the show after his 4-year-old daughter Georgia asked him not to leave the house as he was setting off to film.

"It was just getting too difficult. Georgia is at an age now where she was saying, 'How long are you away for this week?' and 'When are you going to be back, daddy?'" he told The Mirror.

"At my busiest I was getting home late on a Friday night and going back to Manchester on Sunday afternoon. I just wasn't getting that time with my kids."

However, Condou went on to say that the soap's bosses are not planning to write Marcus out forever.

"The producer said the door would be left open, so Marcus isn't going to be killed off. That's always a really nice thing to hear," he added.

"I'm not under any illusions and saying I'm off to Hollywood. Obviously I want to do other things, but it's nice to know that I could go back in the future."

----------

maidmarian (15-02-2014), swmc66 (15-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Charlie Condou has confirmed that he wouldn't rule out a future return to the soap.

The actor will leave his role as Marcus Dent in the summer after deciding that he wants to spend more time with his family in London, but producers have chosen not to kill off his character.

Speaking on ITV's Lorraine today (March 27), Condou said that he is glad Marcus won't be getting a grisly ending.

He explained: "I've got a bit more time [left]. I'm not leaving until June, so I think I'm on screen until August or something like that. They told me that nothing hideous is going to happen!"

Discussing his future plans, the 41-year-old continued: "It's a bit early for me to start meeting on things yet, but there's a few things that are around and about, so hopefully I'll get a job!

"You look at people like Kate Kelly who's in Mr Selfridge now and Julie Hesmondhalgh who's just left and is now doing so many things. Hopefully there'll be life after Corrie. They're leaving it open for me anyway, so if there isn't, hopefully I can come back!"

Marcus has recently faced a backlash on the cobbles after cheating on Maria Connor with Todd Grimshaw.

Viewers saw Marcus settle down with Maria and her young son Liam in a surprising storyline in late 2012, but Todd's return to Weatherfield led to the destruction of Marcus's relationship.

Condou said: "Even when he was with Sean, he wanted to have kids and they wanted to adopt - and he's always wanted a family. I think he got caught up in all of that and he wanted to be a family - and I think he did love Maria. I think he really loved her, but it wasn't to be."

----------

swmc66 (27-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Charlie Condou has filmed his last scenes in Coronation Street.

The actor, who plays Marcus Dent, announced his decision to quit the ITV soap in November 2013.

After completing his final day of shooting on Tuesday (May 27), he tweeted:

Over and out pic.twitter.com/iYnj8HDDN6

â Charlie Condou (@Charliecondou) May 27, 2014

Condou recently explained his exit, saying he chose to leave for his family.

The star, who lives in London with partner Cameron Laux, revealed that he made the decision to exit the show after his 4-year-old daughter Georgia asked him not to leave the house as he was setting off to film.

"It was just getting too difficult. Georgia is at an age now where she was saying, 'How long are you away for this week?' and 'When are you going to be back, daddy?'" he told The Mirror.

"At my busiest I was getting home late on a Friday night and going back to Manchester on Sunday afternoon. I just wasn't getting that time with my kids."

----------

maidmarian (28-05-2014)

----------

